# اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا



## mero_engel (25 مارس 2008)

*موضوع شيق جدا ....وهو عباره سؤال واتحداك انك هتغلط فيه ...بس بشرط اقرا 
القوانين اولا ..

القوانين هى 

اقرا السؤال واجب عليه فى سرك ولاتقلل من قدره مهما كانت سهولة السؤال وحتى لو جاء متكررا 









نبدأ ...





































البيضة لونها ايه ....؟؟

جاوب بسرعه فى سرك ..









































































تانى 


البيضة لونها ايه ؟؟؟؟













































































































































































البيضة لونها ايه ؟؟؟؟

جاوب وبلاش تستغرب 















































































البقرة بتشرب ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟










































للاسف البقرة بتشرب ميه مش بتشرب لبن زى منتا قلت .....

ويا ريت كل واحد يقول هو جاوب ايه بصراحه من غير كسوف
بصراحه اتعملت فيه وقولت لبن هههههههههه

*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

*وانا برضة قلت لبن هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة ..
للاسف قلت لبن ..


----------



## sweetly heart (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

هههههههه
ههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه

متوقعتهاش انا جاوبت غلط ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

*وانا بردة قلت لبن ​*


----------



## s_h (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا برضو قلت لبن
ممكن توضحيلى 
اية السر فى اللعبة دى


----------



## twety (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

اتعملت فيا من كام سنه
وقولت لبن
بس دلوقت كنت عارفه الاجابه


وبرضه قولت لب :a82:

يعنى مكلمتهاش
وكنت بضحك عليكى ياتعبانى
خدى خمسه جنيه واسكتى :smil12:
​


----------



## تونى 2010 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

:dntknw: قلت لبن :dntknw:


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

انا قولت ميه طبعا
ازاي تشرب لبن يعني
ميرسي مرمر علي السؤال الصعب قوي دا​


----------



## mero_engel (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *وانا برضة قلت لبن هههههههههههههههههه*​


 
*تعيشي وتاخدي غيرها*
*انا سبقتك وقولت لبن برضه*
*هههههههه*
*مرسي يا فروشتي نورتيني*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة ..
> للاسف قلت لبن ..


 
*متزعلش نفسك كلنا لها*
*نورتني بمشاركتك الجميله*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



sweetly heart قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
مش لوحدك جاوبت غلط:99:
ميرسي يا sweety heart علي مرورك
​


----------



## mero_engel (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *وانا بردة قلت لبن ​*


 
*برده قلتي لبن*
*انا بقي  قولت*


















*قولت برضه لبن:gy0000:*

*ميرسي يا جيجي يا قمر نورتي*
​


----------



## captive2010 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

تقريبا كده وخير اللهم اجعله خير البيضه لونه فحلوقي

والجاموسه بتشرب بيبسي دايت عشان تخس

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## meraaa (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

_ ضحكتينى اوى ياميرو .. انا قلت لبن 
ههههههههههههههههههههه فظييييييييييييييعه يامصيبه _​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

انا قولت مية 

السؤال واضح 
البقرة بتشرب ايه ؟؟


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



s_h قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وانا برضو قلت لبن
> ممكن توضحيلى
> اية السر فى اللعبة دى


 
*ابدا هي النظريه انه الواحد مزكز في انه لون البيضه ابيض*
*تبقي الجاموسه بتشرب لبن ابيض*

*ميرسي لمرورك  s_h*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



twety قال:


> اتعملت فيا من كام سنه
> 
> وقولت لبن
> بس دلوقت كنت عارفه الاجابه​
> ...


 
*اه يعني لحقتي نفسك*
*وفي حد سبقني:smil8: وعملها فيكي قبلي*

*معلش ملحوقه*
*شوفتي وبرضه قولتي لبن:t30:*


*طب هاتي حمسه جنيه*
*اي حاجه منك وخلاص:a63:*​


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا جاوبت وقولت لبن 
ياربى معقوةلة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد موضوع جامد
ميرسى ​*


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



تونى 2010 قال:


> :dntknw: قلت لبن :dntknw:


 

*ولايهمك *
*تعيش وتاخد غيرها*
*نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الرقيقه*​


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا قولت ميه طبعا
> 
> ازاي تشرب لبن يعني
> 
> ميرسي مرمر علي السؤال الصعب قوي دا​


*برافو عليكي يا نيفين:yahoo:*

*ميرسي ليكي انتي يا قمر علي المرور الجميل*​


----------



## صوت الرب (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

*لبن و لا شيء آخر غير اللبن
هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## emy (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

_لا انا قولت مايه عادى _
_اكيد يعنى البقره مش بتشرب لبن هههههههههههههه_​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



captive2010 قال:


> تقريبا كده وخير اللهم اجعله خير البيضه لونه فحلوقي​
> 
> والجاموسه بتشرب بيبسي دايت عشان تخس​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه​


 
*ايه الشطاره دي *
*عرفتها لوحدك:t26:*

*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا كابتيف علي مرورك السكر*
​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



meraaa قال:


> _ضحكتينى اوى ياميرو .. انا قلت لبن _
> 
> 
> _ههههههههههههههههههههه فظييييييييييييييعه يامصيبه _​


 

*ههههههههههه*
*انا مصيبه ربنا يسامحك*
*انا داهيه لكن مش مصيبه*
*ههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا ميرا علي مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> انا قولت مية
> 
> السؤال واضح
> البقرة بتشرب ايه ؟؟


 
*اجابه صحيحه*
*تكسب معانا *
*خمسه جنيه علي راي تويتي*
*ميرسي يا صمويل نورتني*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا جاوبت وقولت لبن *
> ...


 
*مرسي يا جوجو*
*عشان تعرف انه مش لوحدي قولت لبن *
*انت كمان*
*ههههههههههه*
*نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميله*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



صوت الرب قال:


> *لبن و لا شيء آخر غير اللبن*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*


 
*هههههههههه*
*ادي الشطاره ولا بلاش*
*ميرسي يا صوت الرب*
*نورت موضوعي*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



emy قال:


> _لا انا قولت مايه عادى _
> 
> 
> _اكيد يعنى البقره مش بتشرب لبن هههههههههههههه_​


 

*ههههههههه*
*جدعه يا ايمي *
*من يومك زكيه *
*ميرسي يا زكيه ههههههههه قصدي يا ايمي*
*نورتيني يا قمر*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

ماتحاوليش يا ميرو..

البقره بتشرب لبن:smil12:

والبيضه لونها ميه:smil12:​


----------



## kimo14th (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

*
لأ انا بردو قلت ميه ياميرو*

​


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

ههههههههههههههههه
انا برضو قلت لبن


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> ماتحاوليش يا ميرو..​
> 
> البقره بتشرب لبن:smil12:​
> 
> والبيضه لونها ميه:smil12:​


 
*ههههههههه*
*تصدق دي جديده فعلا*
*ههههههه*
*عندك حق يا محامي*
*وميرسي علي المعلومه*
*نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك اللذيذه*
​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



kimo14th قال:


> *لأ انا بردو قلت ميه ياميرو*​


*احييك يا كيمو علي شطارتك*
*عقبالي يارب*
*ميرسي يا كيمو علي مرورك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



MarMar2004 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انا برضو قلت لبن


 

*معلش يا مرمر يا حبيبتي*
*سبقناكي كتير يا قمر*
*ولا تزعلي نفسك*​


----------



## mazzikanoo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

لبن لبن لبن لبن اوى اوى اوى اوى 

ايه دة حاسس انى اتلجمت و انا بجاوب​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



mazzikanoo قال:


> لبن لبن لبن لبن اوى اوى اوى اوى​
> 
> 
> ايه دة حاسس انى اتلجمت و انا بجاوب​


 

*ههههههههه*
*تعيش وتاخد غيرها*
*ميرسي يا مزيكانو علي مرورك الجميل *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## kimo14th (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



mero_engel قال:


> *احييك يا كيمو علي شطارتك*
> *عقبالي يارب*
> *ميرسي يا كيمو علي مرورك*
> *نورت الموضوع*​



*شكرا يامرمورا *​


----------



## mero_engel (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



kimo14th قال:


> *شكرا يامرمورا *​


*ميرسي ليك يا كيمو*​


----------



## sameh7610 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

قلت لبن
مفيش فايدة


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

*أنا قلت لبن علشان كانت كل حاجه ((بيضه)) حوليا بس لعبه حلوا أوي أنا ضحكت جدا جدا متشكر أوي أنا كنت محتاج الضحكة دي*


----------



## sony_33 (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

انا على فكرة قلت مية  ومرضتش اقول لبن علشان الصيام ههههههههههههههه


----------



## mazzikanoo (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



mero_engel قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *تعيش وتاخد غيرها*
> *ميرسي يا مزيكانو علي مرورك الجميل *
> *نورت الموضوع*​



*ميرسي ليكى انتى و الموضوع بتاعك لذيذ مووووووووووووووووت​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



sameh7610 قال:


> قلت لبن
> مفيش فايدة



*برضه لبن*
*ههههههه*
*يلا ولايهمك*
*كلنا لها*
*ميرسي يا سامح علي مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



FADY_TEMON قال:


> *أنا قلت لبن علشان كانت كل حاجه ((بيضه)) حوليا بس لعبه حلوا أوي أنا ضحكت جدا جدا متشكر أوي أنا كنت محتاج الضحكة دي*


 
*تصدق سبب مقنع برضه:scenic: عشان كل حاجه حواليك بيضه*
*انا اللي سعيده ولو حتي قدرت ارسم ابتسامه*
*ميرسي ليك يا فادي ويارب الضحكه ما تفرقك ابدا*
​


----------



## mero_engel (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



sony_33 قال:


> انا على فكرة قلت مية ومرضتش اقول لبن علشان الصيام ههههههههههههههه


 

*يعني عشان الصيام بس مردتش تقول لبن:new6:*

*ميرسي sonyنورتني*​


----------



## eman88 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

انا قلت لون البيضة ابيض وبتشرب مية
اصلا مش فاهمة ليش قلتو لبن
ممممممممم


----------



## لوريا (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

انتى عرفتى ازى انا فعلا قلت مية ميرسى اوى حلو خالص


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

هههههههههههههه
اتعملت فيه قبل كده عشان كده المرة دى مقولتش لبن 
:beee:​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

قولت لبن مش عارف ليه يا مرمر :t33:

بس بجد لعبة حلوة اوووووووي

ثانكس


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



mazzikanoo قال:


> *ميرسي ليكى انتى و الموضوع بتاعك لذيذ مووووووووووووووووت​*


 
*دا مرورك الجميل هو اللي خلاه لذيذ*

*ميرسي ليك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



eman88 قال:


> انا قلت لون البيضة ابيض وبتشرب مية
> اصلا مش فاهمة ليش قلتو لبن
> ممممممممم


 
*هقولك يا ايمان *
*عشان الواحد مركز قوي في انه موضوع البيضه لونها ابيض *
*فحاجه تلاقائيه بتخلي الواحد يقول اني البقره بتشرب لبن*
*اتمني اكون وضحت ليكي*
*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



لوريا قال:


> انتى عرفتى ازى انا فعلا قلت مية ميرسى اوى حلو خالص


 
*ميرسي لوريا *
*نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك الخفيفه*
*واهلا بيكي وسط اخواتك*​


----------



## سيزار (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

جامد 

ههههههههههههههههه

بس بامانه انا قولت ميه هههههههههه        شكرا ميرووووووووو كتير


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
قلت لبن:smil12:​*


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



hokka_2020 قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> اتعملت فيه قبل كده عشان كده المرة دى مقولتش لبن
> 
> :beee:​


*ههههههههههههه*
*يا خساره زعلتيني*
*مسيري اعمل فيكي مقلب تاني *
*ميرسي يا قمر علي مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قولت لبن مش عارف ليه يا مرمر :t33:
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههه*
*اشكر ربنا انها عجبتك*
*نورتني يا كوبيتك بمشاركتك اللذيذه*​


----------



## ramy saba (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

شكرآليك أنا قولت لبن كمان


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامد
> 
> ...


 

*ميتخافش عليك *
*هههههههه*
*ميرسي لمرورك ياسيزار *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *قلت لبن:smil12:*​


 

*ههههههههه*
*طب تمام*
*خليني معانا يا جيلان وشجعي اللي قالوا لبن زي وزيك*
*هههههههه*
*ميرسي يا حبيبتي نورتي الموضوع*
​


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



ramy saba قال:


> شكرآليك أنا قولت لبن كمان


 

*ولا يهمك *
*كلنا لها *
*ميرسي يا رامي*​


----------



## mickey_mano (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

مش عارفه  اكيد العيب فى  السؤال  مش فيه​


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



mickey_mano قال:


> مش عارفه اكيد العيب فى السؤال مش فيه​


 

*اكيد طبعا العيب في السؤال مش فيك:ura1:
دي معلومه اكيده متقلقش*

*ميرسي عهلي مرورك نورت الموضوع*
​


----------



## mazzikanoo (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*

*الموضوع دا جامد جدا و ناس كتير اوى بتقع فيع​*


----------



## mero_engel (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اتحدي حد يجاوبني علي السوال دا*



mazzikanoo قال:


> *الموضوع دا جامد جدا و ناس كتير اوى بتقع فيع​*


 
*ميرسيي يا مزيكانوا لزوقك *
*واشكر ربنا انه فكره الموضوع عجبتك*​


----------

